
AMD’s Zen Family Moves into the Long-Life Embedded Market - tfmkevin
http://www.eejournal.com/article/dude-my-embedded-processor-is-epyc/
======
throwaway84742
If someone from AMD is reading this, why are there no decent GPU workstation
motherboards for EPYC? The CPU is basically tailor made for this. There’s a
lot of demand. Why not satisfy the demand?

~~~
blakes
Well it's not really up to AMD which motherboards get manufactured. Besides
the fact the EPYC processor is better suited to database and storage solutions
with high core counts and support for massive amounts of RAM.

The high core counts, high ram, and lots of PCIe lanes make EPYC CPUs perfect
for flash based storage arrays and databases.

~~~
stuaxo
The large amount of IO to the GPU has some great potential too.

AMD should make some reference boards if the OEMs won't.

~~~
throwaway84742
And large number of cores comes in handy as well for the more efficient neural
network architectures with complex data augmentation. I have several such
networks where 16-core Threadripper is a bit of a bottleneck on a 4-GPU
machine. We do the usual stuff: random scaling, cropping, rotation, noise,
etc. Super easy, parallelizable stuff. That bottleneck will get worse once
Volta consumer cards start showing up.

------
matt_the_bass
Wow! Key takeaway for me was built in ram encryption transparent to the
os/software. That’s cool!

